# 2010 Orbea Opal frame on the way



## JerryLook

I’ve been looking for a carbon bike to replace my alloy Fuji Team. It was between a Focus Cayo Evo and a Orbea Opal. I ended up buying the Opal. 

Its a 2010 Opal 57cm frame. It was a demo bike and has very little use. It does have a few scratches on it, but nothing too bad. 

I’ll switch over my Ultegra groupset for now, as well as the rest of the components from my Fuji. Only thing I’ll have to buy is a new seatpost, since the one I have is a 27.2 and the Orbea is a 31.6


----------



## JerryLook

For anyone interested, I weighed the naked frame and fork. Only the RD hanger was installed on the frame for weighing. No other hardware or clamps. 

57cm frame- 1040 grams
fork- 350 grams


----------

